# First HCL Bleach test



## nh6886 (Nov 27, 2012)

Just a quick post on the successful HCL-Bleach process I did over the weekend.
The list of people to credit with this being successful would be long but I have gained all the correct information I have here on the forum including reading Hoke's book most of which made sense the second time. So a big thanks to all the great folks that take the time to post information and answer questions here. With a special thanks to Lazersteve, Butcher, GSP, Geo, Phildreamer, Harold V, Deno, Qst42know, Irons2. I have read so much from all of you that although Phil is the only one I've had the pleasure to meet It's almost like I know you all.
All the Best,
John


----------



## nh6886 (Nov 27, 2012)

Testing AuCl and my homemade Stannous


----------



## nh6886 (Nov 27, 2012)

After Heating added SMB


----------



## nh6886 (Nov 27, 2012)

Waited for powder to drop (about 20 min.)


----------



## nh6886 (Nov 27, 2012)

Retested with Stannous then washed following Harold's instructions to the letter. Here are the results.


----------



## nh6886 (Nov 27, 2012)

I left out the fact that I filtered out the bits of solder shield that I would have sworn were gone before I put the foils into the HCL bleach solution. I diluted the solution with two volumes of water before filtering which on further reading may have not been needed. Then filtered through a medium lab nerd filter in a Büchner funnel and rinsed till white with a spray bottle of tap water.

All the Best,
John


----------



## butcher (Nov 27, 2012)

John, 
Is that a pretty button of gold I see in the crystal ball?
Thanks, keep us posted here with pictures.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 27, 2012)

At least in Windows 7, you can easily rotate the photos before posting them. Right click on the photo and click on either rotate clockwise or rotate counter clockwise. In your case, it would be clockwise.


----------



## nh6886 (Nov 27, 2012)

I sure hope so! I don't have a clean melting dish so I am ordering some before I melt the powder I have saved up. I'll post a picture when I do.


----------



## butcher (Feb 24, 2013)

John, where is that pretty picture of gold this thread is missing?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 24, 2013)

butcher said:


> John, where is that pretty picture of gold this thread is missing?


Agreed. 

This "*Gallery*" should be used to post "*End Results*" of melted metals, and not showing just how things were processed. If that was the case, this "*Gallery*" would be filled everyday by members showing what they did, but not how it was finished.

It wouldn't be a bad idea to update this part of the forum advising members to either post the melted product, or don't post at all.

Kevin


----------



## nh6886 (Feb 25, 2013)

Butcher,

Here is the best picture I have so far. Thanks for you help and encouragement along the way.

Kevin,

Take a deep breath, I just melted it this past week I tend to be very methodical about what I do as a hobby. If that doesn't meet you're schedule it just doesn't.

All the Best,


----------



## Smack (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice button, but did you rotate it? :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 25, 2013)

> Kevin,
> 
> Take a deep breath, I just melted it this past week I tend to be very methodical about what I do as a hobby. If that doesn't meet you're schedule it just doesn't.


Don't take it the wrong way, I was just saying that since this forum is called "*Gallery*" and the description says "*Show off your nuggets, gold bar, etc.*", I was hoping to see a melted product at the end. No problem. You made a nice button.

What material(s) did you use and what was the weight of it?
What is the weight of the button?

Kevin


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 25, 2013)

Good job, John! 8) 
Phil


----------



## nh6886 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Phil,

It weights 4.7 grams and it took exactly a lot of finger foils to make that button, I didn't keep track of how many as I ran them through an AP reactor over an extended period of time and just saved the mash until I was ready. I have been saving powder the same way.

John


----------



## Auful (Feb 26, 2013)

Great button John! Congrats! It is evident you take a methodical, logical approach. I look forward to the day I post in the gallery.


----------



## qst42know (Feb 26, 2013)

Hopelessly hooked now, John. :mrgreen:


----------



## nh6886 (Feb 26, 2013)

Qst42know,
It is one of the most consuming things I have done. I have a bit of a addictive personality so it suits me just fine. I just can't figure how refining bends time...I start working on something and 15 minutes later 4 hours have passed.

Thanks for the kind comments many here on the forum did the work I just followed the directions.
John


----------



## Geo (Feb 26, 2013)

nice looking button. good color. frosted outside says its not pure, maybe in the mid to upper 90's. very good results for a first try. all in all, good job.


----------

